# Mission Impossible 7: Wutausbruch von Tom Cruise am Filmset wegen Corona



## AndreLinken (16. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mission Impossible 7: Wutausbruch von Tom Cruise am Filmset wegen Corona* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Mission Impossible 7: Wutausbruch von Tom Cruise am Filmset wegen Corona*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. Dezember 2020)

Die Regelungen sind ja klipp und klar, da ist es eigentlich egal ob er sich ehrlich aufregt, weil er sich um die Leute kümmert oder er sich aufplustern will.
Im Endergebnis ist der Anschiss berechtigt.
Wenn die Produktion eingestellt wird, weil die Behörden den Laden wegen wiederholter Verstöße dichtmachen, werden die beiden Hanseln sich ganz bestimmt auch beschweren, daß sie keine Arbeit haben.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke schon, dass er sich da nicht verstellt.
Er selber steckt genug Geld in die Produktion.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2020)

Auch wenn ich Tom Cruise wegen seiner Scientology-Scheiße nicht mag: Ein deftiger Anschiss ist in dem Fall dann doch wohl gerechtfertigt. Die "motherf*ckers" hätte er aber weglassen können, so professionell sollte er eigentlich sein.


----------



## golani79 (16. Dezember 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Tom Cruise wegen seiner Scientology-Scheiße nicht mag: Ein deftiger Anschiss ist in dem Fall dann doch wohl gerechtfertigt. Die "motherf*ckers" hätte er aber weglassen können, so professionell sollte er eigentlich sein.



In der Hitze des Gefechts kann das schon mal passieren ^^
Sind auch nur Menschen.


----------



## RoteRosen (16. Dezember 2020)

Richtig so, kenne ich auch nicht anders. Wenn jemand Scheiße baut oder andere mit seinem Verhalten bzw. Handlung in Gefahr bringt gibt es einmal einen deftigen Einlauf und falls das nichts bringt eine Kündigung.
Kann ihn da aber auch absolut nachvollziehen, eben die Perspektive bzw. die Argumente die er da liefert (hab mir mal das Audio-Script ganz angehört, hier fehlt die Hälfte auf PCG) sind 100% real!


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> In der Hitze des Gefechts kann das schon mal passieren ^^
> Sind auch nur Menschen.


Kenn ich. Ich bezeichne meine Kiddies im Hort auch immer als Motherf*cker, wenn die mal wieder Mist bauen. Manchmal hau ich denen auch mal n "Deine Mutter ist so fett..."-Witz um die Ohren. 

Man kann sich auch aufregen und Kritik üben, ohne dass man ausfallend wird. ^^ Professionalität gehört nun mal zum Job dazu. Und es gibt andere - härtere und gleichzeitig vernünftigere - Wege, als ausfallend zu werden, um die Maßnahmen einzuhalten.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und es gibt andere - härtere und gleichzeitig vernünftigere - Wege, als ausfallend zu werden, um die Maßnahmen einzuhalten.


Ja, gibt e sicher.
Aber irgendwann platzt jedem mal der Kragen.

Was wäre denn Dein Weg gewesen, bei einem stressigen Arbeitstag?
Mal neu Stunde sich mit den Typen hinsetzten und diskutieren, während dem das ganze Team von x duzend Leuten wartet (und dabei Geld kostet)?

Ich bin im Normalfall auch ziemlich sachlich.
Aber vor einer Woche hats mir echt gereicht:
Zum xten Mal das selbe erzählen müssen und irgendwie kommts doch nicht an.
Da wurde ich (für viele zum ersten Mal in 7 Jahren) ein wenig lauter und mit klarer Ansprache.
Das hat Wirkung gezeigt.

Allerdings zeigt das nur Wirkung, wenn man kein Choleriker ist und jeden Tag fünf Mal rumschreit.

Und dass man mit (Klein-)Kindern ein wenig anders umgeht, als mit Leuten, welche von einem Angestellt wurden und deren Lohn man zahlt, sollte schon logisch sein.


----------



## golani79 (16. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Ich bezeichne meine Kiddies im Hort auch immer als Motherf*cker, wenn die mal wieder Mist bauen. Manchmal hau ich denen auch mal n "Deine Mutter ist so fett..."-Witz um die Ohren.
> 
> Man kann sich auch aufregen und Kritik üben, ohne dass man ausfallend wird. ^^ Professionalität gehört nun mal zum Job dazu. Und es gibt andere - härtere und gleichzeitig vernünftigere - Wege, als ausfallend zu werden, um die Maßnahmen einzuhalten.



Wer noch nie geflucht hat, wenn er sich gerade voll über etwas aufregt, der werfe bitte den ersten Stein.
Und ich denke, das passiert durchaus auch Leuten, die professionell wo tätig sind. Nur wird bei Personen des öffentlichen Lebens, halt immer alles gleich breitgetreten, wenn es ans Tageslicht kommt.

Man kann jetzt zwar argumentieren, dass es besser wäre, 10-15 Minuten oder sogar noch ein wenig länger zu warten, bevor man verärgert ein Telefonat tätigt oder auf sonstige Weise ein Gespräch beginnt, aber ich denke, das hängt halt immer von den Umständen ab.

Professionalität hier, Professionalität da, .. die dürfen das nicht und dies nicht etc. etc. .. finde ich immer ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2020)

Man weiss ja auch nicht, wir das ganze dann weiter ging. Vielleicht hat et sich danach nochmals in Ruhe mit den Typen unterhalten. 
Ich meine, wenn man sowas macht:"He even personally paid £500,000 for an old cruise ship for the cast and crew to isolate on." kann man auch erwarten, dass man sich an die Regeln hält. Denn wenn da das Virus wütet, steht die Produktion ein paar Wochen still.


----------



## MaskE1 (16. Dezember 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine PR Aktion, die dazu dient Tom Cruise wie jemanden darzustellen, der sich leidenschaftlich um das Wohl anderer kümmert ^^


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2020)

MaskE1 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine PR Aktion, die dazu dient Tom Cruise wie jemanden darzustellen, der sich leidenschaftlich um das Wohl anderer kümmert ^^


Dann werden ja schon bald diverse der damals Anwesenden die Wahrheit per Social Media oder so verkünden. Ach nein, Moment: die sind ja Teil der verschwörerischen PR-Maßnahme und werden fürstlich entlohnt oder einfach "entsorgt" ^^ 


Aber ich geb dir mal nen Tipp, wie du auch ohne komische Ideen die News ganz in DEINEM Sinne, laut dem Cruise ja offenbar nicht an andere denkt, auflösen kannst: er sagte ja nichts in der Art wie "denkt doch an die, die ihr vielleicht ansteckt und umbringen könntet!", sondern er redet von der Filmindustrie, sprich: Von Jobs und Geld. Es kann also gut sein, dass ihm das Wohl der Leute egal ist, er aber empfindliche Verluste befürchtet, wenn die Dreharbeiten wegen positiven Fällen oder auch einfach nur als Strafe für Vergehen gegen die Auflagen brachliegen müssen. Evlt hat er gar Sorge hat, dass Dreharbeiten allgemein verboten werden, wenn so was öfter mal bei der einen, mal bei der anderen Filmproduktion vorkommt. SO einfach kann man die Sache interpretieren, ohne dass Du Cruise für einen netten Menschen halten musst.


----------



## RoteRosen (16. Dezember 2020)

Mal so an die Leute die sich an dem "Motherfucker" stören....Das heißt nicht "Mutterficker" auf Englisch, darüber seid ihr euch schon im klaren, oder? (Könnte, aber in 90% der Fälle bedeutet es was anderes)
Genau so wenig bedeutet "Fucker" "Ficker" sondern "Arschloch"
Da würde ich mich viel eher daran stören wenn mich hier in DE jemand "Bruder" nennt.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wer noch nie geflucht hat, wenn er sich gerade voll über etwas aufregt, der werfe bitte den ersten Stein.
> Und ich denke, das passiert durchaus auch Leuten, die professionell wo tätig sind. Nur wird bei Personen des öffentlichen Lebens, halt immer alles gleich breitgetreten, wenn es ans Tageslicht kommt.
> 
> Man kann jetzt zwar argumentieren, dass es besser wäre, 10-15 Minuten oder sogar noch ein wenig länger zu warten, bevor man verärgert ein Telefonat tätigt oder auf sonstige Weise ein Gespräch beginnt, aber ich denke, das hängt halt immer von den Umständen ab.
> ...



Wobei fluchen ja nicht automatisch auch ausfallend/beleidigend ist

Beispiel

Fluchen ohne beleidigt zu werden: Himmelherrgott, kannst du nicht ein bißchen besser aufpassen?
Fluchen auf ausfallende Art: Verdammte Scheiße, kannst du Depp nicht mal etwas aufpassen?

Letzteres sollte/darf eigentlich nicht sein, soweit sollte man sich schon unter Kontrolle haben, ersteres kann schon mal passieren in der Wut.


----------



## RoteRosen (16. Dezember 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wobei fluchen ja nicht automatisch auch ausfallend/beleidigend ist
> 
> Beispiel
> 
> ...



Ich nehme Tor 3: Verdammte Scheiße, pass doch auf was du machst! (Fluchen ohne beleidigen= Menschlich und nicht diskriminierend)

Ich habe z.B. in der Psychologie gelernt, dass die beste Methode um Leute zum nachdenken zu bewegen ist, denen vor den Kopf zu stoßen und diese zu provozieren. So bekommt man selbst den schlimmsten "Ist mir egal, ich lebe mein Leben, kümmere dich um deinen eigenen Mist!" Menschen in eine Diskussion. Daher hat der Cruise da in meinen Augen schon alles richtig gemacht. 
Er hat niemanden wirklich beleidigt, das passt. 
Meine Freunde und Familie sagen auch ab und an zu mir, dass ich ein Arschloch bin und das ist in Ordnung für mich, da umgekehrt das Gleiche passiert. Mein Chefs haben auch schon mal von mir zu hören bekommen, dass sie arrogant und inkompetent sind und wenn die mal aus ihrem Elfenbeinturm klettern würden, der Laden deutlich besser läuft. Wurde deswegen noch nie gekündigt, eher umgekehrt, dass ich schneid habe!
Ab und an braucht der Mensch einfach einen anderen Ton, wir sind hier auch alle keine kleinen Kinder, die direkt nach so einer Aktion zu Mutti laufen und sich ausheulen.
Kritik MUSS! zu jeder Zeit möglich sein, solange die Würde nicht verletzt wird.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2020)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Mal so an die Leute die sich an dem "Motherfucker" stören....Das heißt nicht "Mutterficker" auf Englisch, darüber seid ihr euch schon im klaren, oder? (Könnte, aber in 90% der Fälle bedeutet es was anderes)
> Genau so wenig bedeutet "Fucker" "Ficker" sondern "Arschloch"
> Da würde ich mich viel eher daran stören wenn mich hier in DE jemand "Bruder" nennt.


Wortwörtlich heiß es sehr wohl "Mutterficker", nur ist es rein kulturell gesehen so, dass es in der Schärfe so was ist wie bei uns "Arschloch" oder sogar nur so was wie "Idioten" oder "Volltrottel". Man übersetzt es oft anders, damit der Kontext des Originals nicht verfälscht wird. Motherfucker HEISST Mutterficker, aber es bedeutet eben fast nie "Du fickst deine Mutter".   

Oder auch "Son of a ***" - das heißt zwar "Hurensohn", is aber eine VIEL schwächere Beleidigung als bei uns, wo es einige absolut wortwörtlich nehmen. "Son of a ***" kann je nach Kontext sogar so was wie "Teufelskerl" heißen. Und bei uns heißt umgekehrt so was wie "Scheißkerl" ja auch nicht wortwörtlich, dass wir ihm vorwerfe, er würde dauern kacken  

Im Deutschen sind Schimpfwörter halt rein historisch oft "gerne" im Zusammenhang mit Fäkalien&co: Arschloch, Arsch, Scheiße, Pisser usw., in den USA oder auch zB Italien usw. schimpft man gerne mit sexuellen Anspielungen wie Motherfucker oder halt auch einfach nur Fuck usw. - das hat auch damit was zu tun, was in der jeweiligen Kultur eher als Tabu gilt. Ich hab mal schnell was gesucht, und hier wird es auch noch näher erklärt: https://de.babbel.com/de/magazine/schimpfwoerter


Durch die Globalisierung auch Medien (Filme, Serien, Games, Musik, Social Media) nähern sich die Bedeutungen halt auch immer mehr an, die Grenzen verschwimmen. zB war "fuck" und damit einhergehend "verfickt" früher auch bei uns neu und verpöhnt. Früher war zB in einem Film, in dem jemand "fucking Bullshit" gesagt war, die Synchro eher so was wie "verdammte Scheiße", heute wird es oft mit "verfickter Scheißdreck" übersetzt, weil "verfickt" bei uns auch nicht mehr so schlimm empfunden wird wie 1980.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Dezember 2020)

Tom Cruise ist in New York (state) und New Jersey aufgewachsen. Dort, insbesondere in NYC, gehört es eigentlich zum "lokalen Dialekt", in jedem Satz mindestens ein- bis zweimal ein "fuck" unterzubringen...insofern ist das jetzt eigentlich nichts besonderes. 
Wenn ich mich aufrege, fall' ich auch ganz schnell ins Bayerische.


----------



## RoteRosen (16. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wortwörtlich heiß es sehr wohl "Mutterficker", nur ist es rein kulturell gesehen so, dass es in der Schärfe so was ist wie bei uns "Arschloch". Man übersetzt es oft anders, damit der Kontext des Originals nicht verfälscht wird. Motherfucker HEISST Mutterficker, aber es bedeutet so was wie Scheißkerl, Arschloch usw.   Niemand würde in den USA auf die Idee kommen, dass jemand, der Motherfucker sagt, jemanden wirklich mit "du fickst Deine Mutter!" provozieren will. Ebenso "Son of a ***" - das heißt zwar "Hurensohn", is aber eine VIEL schwächere Beleidigung als bei uns, wo es einige absolut wortwörtlich nehmen. "Son of a ***" kann je nach Kontext sogar so was wie "Teufelskerl" heißen. Und bei uns heißt umgekehrt so was wie "Scheißkerl" ja auch nicht wortwörtlich, dass wir ihm vorwerfe, er würde dauern kacken
> 
> Im Deutschen sind Schimpfwörter halt rein historisch oft "gerne" im Zusammenhang mit Fäkalien&co: Arschloch, Arsch, Scheiße, Pisser usw., in den USA oder auch zB Italien usw. schimpft man gerne mit sexuellen Anspielungen wie Motherfucker oder halt auch einfach nur Fuck usw. - das hat auch damit was zu tun, was in der jeweiligen Kultur eher als Tabu gilt. Ich hab mal schnell was gesucht, und hier wird es auch noch näher erklärt: https://de.babbel.com/de/magazine/schimpfwoerter



Vielen Dank für die noch deutlich umfangreichere Beschreibung der Wortkultur. Wortwörtlich würde es genau das bedeuten, hast du absolut Recht! Ging mir halt genau um den Sachverhalt den du jetzt noch einmal erörtert hast.

Und danke für den Link, "„Er aber, sag’s ihm, er kann mich im Arsche lecken!“" habe ich seit eeeeeewigkeiten nicht mehr gelesen/gehört


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Ich bezeichne meine Kiddies im Hort auch immer als Motherf*cker, wenn die mal wieder Mist bauen. Manchmal hau ich denen auch mal n "Deine Mutter ist so fett..."-Witz um die Ohren.
> 
> Man kann sich auch aufregen und Kritik üben, ohne dass man ausfallend wird. ^^ Professionalität gehört nun mal zum Job dazu. Und es gibt andere - härtere und gleichzeitig vernünftigere - Wege, als ausfallend zu werden, um die Maßnahmen einzuhalten.


Es sind Promis. Die können sich das eine oder andere F-Wort - oder solche in denen es teilweise drinsteckt - erlauben, dafür wird ihm niemand mangelnde Professionalität vorwerfen. Leute wie Cruise sind diesbezüglich unantastbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Tom Cruise ist in New York (state) und New Jersey aufgewachsen. Dort, insbesondere in NYC, gehört es eigentlich zum "lokalen Dialekt", in jedem Satz mindestens ein- bis zweimal ein "fuck" unterzubringen...insofern ist das jetzt eigentlich nichts besonderes.
> *Wenn ich mich aufrege, fall' ich auch ganz schnell ins Bayerische.*


*Kreizkruzefix - himmeherrgott - sakramt - mileckstamarsch, du Pfannakuacha, du windiga!*

Der Hochdeutsche würde sich über solch nen Ausraster eher totlachen statt eingeschüchtert sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wer noch nie geflucht hat, wenn er sich gerade voll über etwas aufregt, der werfe bitte den ersten Stein.
> Und ich denke, das passiert durchaus auch Leuten, die professionell wo tätig sind. Nur wird bei Personen des öffentlichen Lebens, halt immer alles gleich breitgetreten, wenn es ans Tageslicht kommt.
> 
> Man kann jetzt zwar argumentieren, dass es besser wäre, 10-15 Minuten oder sogar noch ein wenig länger zu warten, bevor man verärgert ein Telefonat tätigt oder auf sonstige Weise ein Gespräch beginnt, aber ich denke, das hängt halt immer von den Umständen ab.
> ...



Aufgeregt? Ja. Tatsächlich ist mir heute erst, als ich mich beim basteln mit den Kiddies am heißen Kleber der Heißklebepistole verbrannt habe, ein "Fuck!" raus gerutscht. Hab mich allerdings sofort entschuldigt. Dass einem mal ein Kraftausdruck raus rutscht, nehme ich auch bei den Kiddies nicht so eng. Passiert eben mal, solange man nicht permanent damit rum wirft. Aber ich hab mich immer so weit unter Kontrolle, dass ich keinen als Motherf*cker oder sonst was bezeichne. Was das angeht, ist mein Gewissen doch ziemlich rein. 

Ist ja nun schon n Unterschied, mal im Affekt zu fluchen, oder jemanden persönlich zu beleidigen.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Hochdeutsche würde sich über solch nen Ausraster eher totlachen statt eingeschüchtert sein.



Na, das ist doch praktisch. Wenn der sich lauthals beömmelt, ist ja seine Deckung unten und der wütende Bayer kann ihm gleich ordentlich eine einschenken.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (16. Dezember 2020)

Also zum einen find ichs gut das er die einhaltugn der Corona Regeln sehr sehr ernst nimmt, tun ja sehr sehr viele nicht bzw pfeiffen total drauf. Gerade in den USA. 

Aber ich bezweifel sehr das es ihm bei diesem Anschiss um "Sicherheit" geht. Ich glaube doch recht klar rauszuhören das er einfach auf gar keinen Fall einen Drehstop will. 

The Show must go on, um jeden Preis. 

Der Wutausbruch hat in meinen Augen wohl viel mehr damit zu tun denke ich.

Was die Tonlage angeht... so sollte man mal häufiger mit den "Querdenkern" und ähnlichen Idioten reden die viel dafür getan haben das wir wieder in einem Lockdown sitzen. 

Und sorry, wenn einem der Kragen platz, platz einem der Kragen... da ist nichts mehr mit Zurückhaltung verbaler Art... solange man sich körperlich noch im Griff hat kann er meinetwegen sagen was er will wenn man zurecht wütend ist.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aufgeregt? Ja. Tatsächlich ist mir heute erst, als ich mich beim basteln mit den Kiddies am heißen Kleber der Heißklebepistole verbrannt habe, ein "Fuck!" raus gerutscht. Hab mich allerdings sofort entschuldigt. Dass einem mal ein Kraftausdruck raus rutscht, nehme ich auch bei den Kiddies nicht so eng..


 Du hättest auch sagen können, dass das nur ein Hinweis auf die regelmäßig gestellten Fragen zu der Heißklebepistole war, den "Fack", also FAQ...  

Bei Kiddies ist vermutlich so was wie "Scheiß Hurensohn" oder "Dummer Ficker" eine viel harmlosere Beleidigung als so was wie "Dicker" oder "Noname-Styler" oder gar "Opfer"


----------



## Malifurion (17. Dezember 2020)

Wundert mich nicht. Tom hat ja auch mal nen Ton-Mann vom Set feuern lassen.


----------



## Loosa (17. Dezember 2020)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Wutausbruch von Tom Cruise am Filmset wegen Corona



... wärend er selbst auf allen Bildern mit Ventilmaske rumläuft. 
Ignoranter ****.

Beim Grund des Ausrasters mag er ja nicht falsch liegen. Wobei ich mich frage, wen er meint mit "wir erschaffen tausende Arbeitsplätze".
Aber Masken mit Ventil schützen nur ihn - und blasen sein Zeug, ungefiltert, umso heftiger in die Gegend. Egoistischer geht nicht!


----------



## bettenlager (17. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> "wir erschaffen tausende Arbeitsplätze".



Du musst um die Ecke denken können dann verstehst du was er meint


----------



## Chemenu (17. Dezember 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Tom Cruise wegen seiner Scientology-Scheiße nicht mag: Ein deftiger Anschiss ist in dem Fall dann doch wohl gerechtfertigt. Die "motherf*ckers" hätte er aber weglassen können, so professionell sollte er eigentlich sein.



Ich Feier den Wutanfall, Les Grossman ist endlich zurück!


----------



## Loosa (18. Dezember 2020)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Du musst um die Ecke denken können dann verstehst du was er meint



Soweit schon klar. Aber Schauspieler sind von natur aus mehr oder weniger egozentrisch (Cruise definitv mehr ).
Wenn er das Team meint, alles klar. Wenn er sich als Schauspieler meint... nunja, es ist seit langem nachgewiesen, dass unbekanntere Schauspieler mehr Gewinn pro investiertem Dollar generieren als Stars. Sooo wichtig isser also nicht.


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> ...oder jemanden persönlich zu beleidigen.



Ehrlich gesagt: Mir ist's lieber, jemand nennt mich direkt und ohne Umschweife einen Arsch, als es "durch die Blume" zu suggerieren.  Indem man beispielsweise generalisierend beleidigend betitelt und sich dann mit "wer sich angesprochen fühlt..." rausredet.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> In der Hitze des Gefechts kann das schon mal passieren ^^
> Sind auch nur Menschen.


Nein? Er ist kein Mensch ... sondern der Auserwählte, der, im Gegensatz zu uns Ungläubigen, von einem Ufo gerettet wird im Fall der Fälle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein? Er ist kein Mensch ... sondern der Auserwählte, der, im Gegensatz zu uns Ungläubigen, von einem Ufo gerettet wird im Fall der Fälle.


Unfairer Vorteil seinerseits. Schließlich hat er bereits Erfahrung mit Aliens. *hust*War of the Worlds*räusper*



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (18. Dezember 2020)

Kraftausdrücke und Beleidigungen sind in USA sehr viel normaler als bei uns. Sieht man ja schon am mannigfaltigen Einsatz in Filmen. "You fucker" gehört fast schon zum guten Ton. 
Solange es nicht rassistisch wird (hate speech) kannst du andere beschimpfen was du lustig bist. Wogegen ein "Idiot" bei uns schon ein Griff in die Geldbörse bedeutet.

Besonders am Filmset ist etwas gröbere Sprache genauso üblich wie in anderen stressigen Branchen, zum Beispiel Gastronomie.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> In der Hitze des Gefechts kann das schon mal passieren ^^
> Sind auch nur Menschen.



An sich stimmt das zwar und ein paar derbe Worte sind da sicher nicht Fehl am Platze, aber solche persönlichen Beleidigungen wie "Motherfucker" sollten einem in so einer Situation meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nicht rausrutschen.


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Besonders am Filmset ist etwas gröbere Sprache genauso üblich wie in anderen stressigen Branchen, zum Beispiel Gastronomie.



Auch mein Gedanke.
Und dann ists meistens damit getan.

Was hab ich in der Küche meinem Gegenüber und umgekehrt (er: Entremetier, ich: Saucier in Wiki nachschlagen  ) nicht gerade nette Worte zugeworfen.
Nach dem Service, sitzt man kurz man bei nem Bier zusammen und da ist alles schon wieder vergessen.
Die grössten gegenseitigen Aussetzer hatte ich mit meinem inzwischen besten und langjährigsten Freund 

Demgegenüber jetzt im Pflegebereich, wo man achso auf Kommunikation und Respekt und Verständnis und und und macht...
Meiner Erfahrung nach wird da viel mehr "hinten rum" geredet, eben, weil man ja nicht "böse" sein darf.


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Auch mein Gedanke.
> Und dann ists meistens damit getan.
> 
> Was hab ich in der Küche meinem Gegenüber und umgekehrt (er: Entremetier, ich: Saucier in Wiki nachschlagen  ) nicht gerade nette Worte zugeworfen.
> ...



= Lieber direkt und schroff als verlogen höflich.


----------



## Loosa (18. Dezember 2020)

Die Amis können beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was hab ich in der Küche meinem Gegenüber und umgekehrt (er: Entremetier, ich: Saucier in Wiki nachschlagen  ) nicht gerade nette Worte zugeworfen.



Hm, in der (Klischee-)Vorstellung läuft das dann bei euch Schweizern so ab, oder?

"Ich muss jetzt schon einmal sagen, ich war nicht zufrieden mit Deiner Arbeit heute. Um ganz deutlich zu werden, ich war sogar richtig unzufrieden, Deine Arbeit war, bei allem Respekt, einfach nur schlampig. Okay, das war jetzt vielleicht zu schroff, ich nehme das letzte zurück." bitte das Ganze in Schwyzerdütsch vorstellen)


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, in der (Klischee-)Vorstellung läuft das dann bei euch Schweizern so ab, oder?
> 
> "Ich muss jetzt schon einmal sagen, ich war nicht zufrieden mit Deiner Arbeit heute. Um ganz deutlich zu werden, ich war sogar richtig unzufrieden, Deine Arbeit war, bei allem Respekt, einfach nur schlampig. Okay, das war jetzt vielleicht zu schroff, ich nehme das letzte zurück." bitte das Ganze in Schwyzerdütsch vorstellen)



"I mues etz scho sägä, i bi mit dinnere arbet öberhaupt nöd zfridä hütt. No düttlicher: i bi richtig unzfridä. Dini arbet isch, bi alem reschpekt, afoch numä schlampig gsi. Okee, da isch vilicht achli gär schroff, i nimm's zrugg." Bitte das ganze i Hochdütsch vorschtele.



Aber nur damit das klar ist: DAS Schwyzerdütsch gibt es nicht - in jedem der deutsch-schweizer Kantone wird es etwas anders gesprochen und wenn die Leutchen aus dem Wallis ihre eigene Variante zum besten geben, verstehe ich oft auch nur noch Bahnhof


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Dezember 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: Mir ist's lieber, jemand nennt mich direkt und ohne Umschweife einen Arsch, als es "durch die Blume" zu suggerieren.  Indem man beispielsweise generalisierend beleidigend betitelt und sich dann mit "wer sich angesprochen fühlt..." rausredet.


Ich bin ja auch für die direkte Form der Anrede. Aber das geht auch, ohne zu beleidigen...

...du Sack.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch für die direkte Form der Anrede. Aber das geht auch, ohne zu beleidigen...
> 
> *...du Sack.*


HERR Sack, wenn schon. Wo bleiben denn da die Manieren?


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, in der (Klischee-)Vorstellung läuft das dann bei euch Schweizern so ab, oder?



So in etwa...und  mein Gegenüber war Österreicher. Auch nicht besser


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> HERR Sack, wenn schon. Wo bleiben denn da die Manieren?


Verzeihung.


----------

